# Deer Lease Failure



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

I went to look at at a lease today thinking after talking to the owner over the phone during the week. Woke up early this morning drove 3.5 hrs. Well I meet the landowner explain to him that I was looking for a family lease and was happy to find this one. I has all my hunters lined up and ready also. We also talked about the camping area. Well he says let's for a ride and look the place over. Right off the bat I seen a really nice buck with several does. While riding and talking with him, I talked to him about the importance of having my family hunting with me. Anyway we get back from riding the lease, I'm ready to cut him a check for the place and he turns to me and said that he wouldn't lease to me since I wanted to bring my family then proceeds to tell me that he only wants 6 guns which means 6 people on the lease and this was after we been talking and looking at the place. He also told me if I was still interested that all 6 hunters would also have to sleep in one trailer but would allow 2. Man I felt I got slapped in the face. Why on the world would you take someone on a ride get their hopes up then kick him right in his cogs. I hadn't been this disappointed in years. He was a nice guy but I wouldn't drove 3.5 hrs if would've know from the get-go. Anyway guys thanks for reading.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*Oh dang!*

Looks like he pulled the ole 'bait and switch' sales method on you which means he is not the nice guy you thought he was.

Had a friend last year that had a lease. He built a couple blinds, outhouse next to his camper and hunted three times and shot nothing. The third time he hunted the owner's brother comes driving a large herd of cattle right at sunup through his blinds. WTH is wrong with people?:work:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Spooley said:


> The third time he hunted the owner's brother comes driving a large herd of cattle right at sunup through his blinds. WTH is wrong with people?:work:


I'd say nothing is wrong with people. Most landowners work with the leasee's but when ranch work needs to be done it needs to be done.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Be glad it all came out before you signed up. Our owner say no trailers period.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Like my wife always said, " Everything happens for a reason". Keep looking !!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

He's an idiot, Hope you let him know that before ya'll parted ways.


----------



## Oldblue (Aug 19, 2012)

Sounds like the same A**Hole we dealt with last year in Barksdale!


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

Oldblue said:


> Sounds like the same A**Hole we dealt with last year in Barksdale!


Did his last name start with H 
I told him I wanted my son to hunt with me 
it was all good wrote him a check for it. Went 
back about 3 weeks later to set up feeders he 
showed up with the lease agreement 
and it has no children or family allowed I 
scratched it out but my son's name on it and 
handed it back to me.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> I'd say nothing is wrong with people. Most landowners work with the leasee's but when ranch work needs to be done it needs to be done.


 I say BS...they don't have set work schedule they have to stick to like us working stiff's do. They lease their land that doesn't give them the right to bushwack the weekends. They know months in advance deer season starts.

I've dealt with many land owners and worked through a few of their work details with them. There is no good reason for one to do that. Ok...maybe if a fence is down and they have to get on that right away. But herding livestock, they know in advance when they need to do that. That's not a last minute decision.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

agree or buy your own ranch.. simple.


----------



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

This was close to Johnson City. I didn't say anything cause I think he was a little intimidated by me already ( 6'4" 350lbs) so I figured he's probably carrying an equalizer.


----------



## hammer63 (May 23, 2013)

At the least, I would say that there was a failure to communicate. Sounds like you were open and up-front. Maybe he just wasn't paying attention during your phone conversation.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

kweber said:


> agree or buy your own ranch.. simple.


What a novel concept. Kinda like the golden rule. He who has the gold makes the rules.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

hunter98 said:


> This was close to Johnson City. I didn't say anything cause I think he was a little intimidated by me already ( 6'4" 350lbs) so I figured he's probably carrying an equalizer.


Did he go by initials for his name? With first letter being an R?


----------



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

sotexhookset said:


> Did he go by initials for his name? With first letter being an R?


No initials for his name? It was him and his brother in law.


----------



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

sotexhookset said:


> Did he go by initials for his name? With first letter being an R?


No initials for his name? It was him and his brother in law.


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

E


----------



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

Yes


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry didn't mean to post.


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

bottom line on a lease is # of guns and if guests are allowed. Not going to find many "family leaSES" out there. Sorry bud.

Like someone mentioned earlier "He who has the gold makes the rules"

*Next time be VERY CLEAR that you want to bring your entire family and have your own place to stay there. 
*
Good luck. I understand wanting to hunt with your family, but finding the right lease is going to take you a while. (maybe several years)


----------



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

I know how leases work. I did tell him. If you can't take your kids to teach, then our way of life will die. I just got off my other lease due to poachers. On there for 4 yrs killed one buck, didn't kill anything else since I chose not too.


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

Maybe he wasn't clear or wasn't listening well, there is a difference between hey I'm looking for a family lease, to hey I want to bring my family,hunting, I mean 6 guns so not a big lease, I wouldn't want 6 campers on it ya know that's reasonable, but if ya have 6 guns and they all bring guest or family that's a lot of guns as well for a lease. Just saying probably wasn't being an a hole maybe he didn't know u meant like bring you family. Some people say a family lease meaning no drinking and stuff , he could've allowed your kid or whatever to hunt with you same blind or same tags though


----------



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

They have reposted the lease with some clarification but not with all. Anyway if any you guys are interested I thought I would post it for y'all. If would be a great lease for anyone who goes by themselves.


----------



## Oldblue (Aug 19, 2012)

Capt D said:


> Did his last name start with H
> I told him I wanted my son to hunt with me
> it was all good wrote him a check for it. Went
> back about 3 weeks later to set up feeders he
> ...


Yes it does. I found out he doesn't keep hunters around long. He kicked a guy off for showing up too much!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Oldblue said:


> Yes it does. I found out he doesn't keep hunters around long. *He kicked a guy off for showing up too much*!


Wow


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

One of the many reasons I quit doing leases. 

What they tell you and what they deliver is two different things.


----------

